# Social Work info?



## garfield41 (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi
Is anybody on here able to share any knowledge of Social Work in Canada, specifically Ontario. I currently work with Children and Families and would be intersted to know about qulifying exams and any useful anecdotes. As always I am in your hands.


----------

